# Fitness DVD



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good fitness DVD? Have tried a few but some of the routines seem tricky to follow x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Any of the Davina DVDs are really good and she's lovely so easy to watch her x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think it's her power of three one that I have. Some DVDs are so annoying because the presenters are irritating but she's just funny and encouraging. I've also found the ministry of sound ones quite good but they are really intense!


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. Will try one of those x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I can recommend Davina's power of 3 as well, I'm loving it x


----------



## katie kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

Not sure if you still need/want sone ideas but maybe someone else might -the 30 Day Shred dvd is great - I've not actually got past day 10 (always something gets in the way) but even in that short time I noticed my jeans had got a bit looser and I felt I had so much more energy - it is also a quick workout, tthink it's just under 30 mins xx


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Loving The 30 day Shred. On annual leave for three weeks so will have plenty of time to make sure I do it everyday x


----------

